# Fantasy Hockey



## MFB (Oct 6, 2013)

Somebody's sitting pretty at a total 186 pts for the first week of their Fantasy season 

Ditched Seidenberg last night as he wasn't getting me anything over a 1.5, and snagged Bogosian from Winnipeg who got me 1.1 on his first day; so I'll take a reliable 1.X - 2.5~ over a back and forth between anywhere from .04 to 2.8~ Considering dropping Jordan Staal in favor of Bolland as he's been putting up impressive numbers as well, but I'll give it a few days before making any brash decisions since Staal was a heavy hitter during the 12-13 season for Carolina.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok guys, fantasy hockey discussions can go here


----------



## MFB (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a feeling this'll be a lot of me talking with myself but oh well 

Any of you guys want to weight in on this, dropping Justin Williams (LA) for Jiri Hudler (CGY)? Jiri's put up better numbers and more consistently, but Williams has had a good game and some not so good games like any regular player would but he may go up as well later in the season while Hudler goes down. 

What do you guys think, is Hudler just putting up good numbers and about to coast down to the realm of realistic soon and not worth dropping Williams for, or do it and ride those good numbers while they last?


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2013)

Welp, my step-dad took Hudler right from under me  Oh well, I should've grabbed him when I had the chance. Took Calgary's right wing (Stempians or something) so I have him and Glencross on the ice at the same time so hopefully that'll help. Considered taking Brent Burns from San Jose but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Pav (Oct 10, 2013)

You mean Lee Stempniak? Probably one of the few remaining Flames that can put up points besides Mike Caammaallerrii. Though personally, I would've stuck with Justin Williams.


----------



## MFB (Oct 10, 2013)

.... me sideways, David Jones got hurt the DAY AFTER I drafted him. God damn it you piece of shit, you put up great numbers too! 

Gonna snag Jaime Benn from Dallas to replace him but I have a feeling I'll still be short in the long run


----------



## Sofos (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope none of you have Lundqvist. Letting in, what, 10 goals in 2 games?


----------



## Pav (Oct 11, 2013)

Hell no, I made that mistake last year. I drafted him in the first round when so many were projecting the Rangers to win the Cup and Lundqvist the Vezina. He's been putting up mediocre numbers ever since and it was a total waste of a high pick.

Meanwhile, I still have this guy trying to figure out how he can get Varlamov from me. James Reimer and Jason Spezza? He's heading in the right direction, at least.


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2013)

Pav said:


> Hell no, I made that mistake last year. I drafted him in the first round when so many were projecting the Rangers to win the Cup and Lundqvist the Vezina. He's been putting up mediocre numbers ever since and it was a total waste of a high pick.
> 
> Meanwhile, I still have this guy trying to figure out how he can get Varlamov from me. James Reimer and Jason Spezza? He's heading in the right direction, at least.



Bernier is starting 99% of their games so right now Reimer isnt worth shit really which sucks since I have him and even on nights they play, he gets me 0 pts besides here and there


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2013)

Probably a silly question but would you guys swap Stempniak for Burns (SJ)? I feel like it should be a no brainer but Stempniak is estimated to see more time and actually perform a little better but I'm still not 100% sure


----------



## Sofos (Oct 11, 2013)

MFB said:


> Probably a silly question but would you guys swap Stempniak for Burns (SJ)? I feel like it should be a no brainer but Stempniak is estimated to see more time and actually perform a little better but I'm still not 100% sure



He's on a line with Hertl and Thornton. In 4 games, they have a ton of points combined


----------



## MFB (Oct 11, 2013)

Truth, I'll have to wait till next week to snag him but I might as well. With Jones out, my Calgary line got shot to hell, and I had to snag a new Defenseman while Edler is suspended


----------



## MFB (Oct 13, 2013)

Lost out on picking up Benn from Dallas AND Zdlinky (or whatever his name was) from NJ on Defense  Luckily Edler's suspension runs up today and he only missed one game, so I took Cogliano from Anaheim and swapped out Stempniak with Burns (SJ) so I should be putting up better numbers than before

Also, 7,777 post


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2013)

Brunner is kind of disappointing me, so I'm thinking of letting him go in favor of Alex Chiasson from Dallas. He's on their second line as RW, but he's also on their first line for their PP with Seguin and Benn, so that's where he mainly puts up the numbers. Brunner has good has good games (two to be precise) but since then he's been hovering in the mid-ones range, despite being in the same position.

My biggest fear at this point is that someone else snags Chiasson from under me like what happened with Hudler, but think Brunner might pan out during the season?


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2013)

MOTHERFUCKERS

Alright, no more waiting around during Fantasy anymore, if my gut says do it - I'm doing it. Too many unknowns getting snagged from under me and I'm sick of this shit.


----------



## MFB (Oct 15, 2013)

Dropped Staal, picked up Hanzal which means I've got 2/3rds of the Coyotes top scoring line (and not even their first line surprisingly) so this should be make for more points overall; along with snagging Burns from SJ who's put up either an assist or a goal during every game, so that's nice too. 

Backstrom handed my shit to me yesterday since he's on my step-dad's team, but tonight the tide switched in my favor. Now it's just a matter of putting up enough numbers on the days I have more players to compensate for my days when I'm outnumbered 4 games to my 1.


----------



## MFB (Oct 22, 2013)

3-0, bitches 

Pulled out a win so far every week, and it may happen again this week. Currently only me and one other guy are 3-0, so I started a "club" to mock everyone else with. I can only hope this is isn't going to end horribly, like, half-way through start losing every week


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 22, 2013)

Still managing to hold onto 2nd in my league with Nash, Lehtonen and now Hall on IR  Gonna be a long season.


----------



## Pav (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm getting molested on IR again this year.  Taylor Hall goes down just as RNH comes back and I still have both James Neal and Kris Letang just...waiting.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 22, 2013)

Pav said:


> I'm getting molested on IR again this year.  Taylor Hall goes down just as RNH comes back and I still have both James Neal and Kris Letang just...waiting.



I also had RNH on the IR... it took them way too long to put him on there too (he should have been IR eligible from the get-go), and it ruined my chance to pick up Brent Burns (RW/D eligible ) in the meantime. Someone else dropped a dude to pick him up the day before RNH was made IR eligible. Now I rage every time I see Burns' name on the stat sheet


----------



## MFB (Oct 22, 2013)

Burns is definitely a sweet pick-up, but when I saw him on the DTD list I nearly cried because he's too valuable to lose. I'm surprised Letang is still out and I feel bad for the guy in my league who has him because he's definitely a worth-while player to have if he was healthy.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 24, 2013)

Aaaand there goes Eriksson, joining Nash and Hall on the IR


----------



## Pav (Oct 24, 2013)

MFB said:


> Burns is definitely a sweet pick-up, but when I saw him on the DTD list I nearly cried because he's too valuable to lose. I'm surprised Letang is still out and I feel bad for the guy in my league who has him because he's definitely a worth-while player to have if he was healthy.



It's looking like he'll be back in the lineup tomorrow. He was just playing it super cautious with his knee.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 24, 2013)

AND NOW PEKKA RINNE

FVCK FVCK FVCK


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2013)

Welp, Burns sat out tonight's game as well as Tuesday's (or Mondays?) so he's cost me some points this week, but it's not enough to actually drop him. I'm expecting him to be back for Saturday's game.


----------



## MFB (Oct 26, 2013)

....ing FUCK!

Burns isn't playing tonight against Montreal and apparently he's not even in Canada as he's being further evaluated for damage  

Also, what would you guys do - Toronto vs. Pens; I have Fleury as one of my starting goalies, but I also have Bozak/Kadri as starting forwards which means more points they score than the less Fleury nets me. Swap him for Mason who's starting against Islanders, or leave all the power players and accept that either of the two are going to have good nights?


----------



## MFB (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh cool, Bozak is also hurt as of last fame as is Stempniak - so there goes one of my power Centers and another solid right wing. Shit went downhill quick


----------



## MFB (Oct 28, 2013)

4-0!

Killing it at the moment with a four win streak since we started, but I don't imagine it lasting much longer. Picked up Bolland to replace Bozak for the time being, now I'm just waiting for Burns to get better and hoping I don't have to try and replace one of my Wingers this late in the season since no one good is available.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 1, 2013)

Still getting ....ing killed by injuries... Yet still holding onto 2nd in the league as of last night.


----------



## MFB (Nov 2, 2013)

Guh, San Jose plays Phoenix tomorrow. What do you guys think, leave in Niemmi and accept either he has a great game and Hanzal/Vrbata net me few points, or swap out Niemi for Mason (provided he starts) and take the lower points as they play the Devils?


----------



## MFB (Nov 2, 2013)

Crap, Bolland (Mon) who I picked up to replace Bozak while he's on IR just got hurt as well  Dropped him for Andrew Shaw from Chicago, so hopefully he can work some magic onto my team - even if he is a third line center.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 3, 2013)

MFB said:


> Guh, San Jose plays Phoenix tomorrow. What do you guys think, leave in Niemmi and accept either he has a great game and Hanzal/Vrbata net me few points, or swap out Niemi for Mason (provided he starts) and take the lower points as they play the Devils?



You gotta always stick with your #1 goalie, I think. Even if he doesn't have the best game, SJ's strong enough to just about be a lock for the W.


----------



## MFB (Nov 3, 2013)

Welp, it went do a six round shoot out but SJ took a L to Phoenix. My Hanzal/Vrbata line netted me a collective 4.5 points, and Niemi snagged me 10.1 even with a loss so I'm OK. Mason didn't even start for the Flyers which is surprising considering Emery was fighting the other night; nor did Fleury get the start for the Pens.

Biggest move was leaving Serjka on the bench when he went on to get 7 points during their game


----------



## MFB (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like my streak just got bumped up to 5-0 

I have a feeling this will be the last week though, not because my guys don't put up impressive numbers but because I'm simply getting out-played next week; that's literally all it comes down to. I'll be as shocked as everyone else if I make it to 6-0, especially since I was hoping the one other guy who is 5-0 would lose it before I did 

Bozak's injury got bumped up from the initial 7-10 they expected which sucks since I'd love to have him back. Luckily Shaw put up an impressive 5.1 and was only up-staged surprisingly enough by the Glencross of the Flames who snagged a goal and an assist.


----------



## MFB (Nov 7, 2013)

What do you guys think, Dupuis for Gionta (Mon)? I wish I didn't have to do it but his games are few and far between when they happen and it's a bit nerve-wracking to wonder when those big impressive games are gonna happen; especially from a guy who's on the first line with Crosby and Kunitz!

Edit: AND NOW VRBATA IS ON DAY-TO-DAY WATCH AS WELL! What the ever living FUCK is going on with this week? I already lost Stempniak a week ago, now Glencross this week, Vrbata tonight, and Burns and Bozak are already on IR/DTD as well, this is fucking horseshit man. It's one thing to have a goalie or someone go on IR, but it's another thing to lose 4 of your forwards in the span of a month, especially two-months into the season.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 7, 2013)

MFB said:


> What do you guys think, Dupuis for Gionta (Mon)? I wish I didn't have to do it but his games are few and far between when they happen and it's a bit nerve-wracking to wonder when those big impressive games are gonna happen; especially from a guy who's on the first line with Crosby and Kunitz!
> 
> Edit: AND NOW VRBATA IS ON DAY-TO-DAY WATCH AS WELL! What the ever living FUCK is going on with this week? I already lost Stempniak a week ago, now Glencross this week, Vrbata tonight, and Burns and Bozak are already on IR/DTD as well, this is fucking horseshit man. It's one thing to have a goalie or someone go on IR, but it's another thing to lose 4 of your forwards in the span of a month, especially two-months into the season.



As a habs fan, I'd stick with Dupuis. Gionta's been injury-prone the last few seasons, and he hasn't put up over 46 pts since he played in Jersey. Dupuis should break 46 based on his linemates alone, and he'll rack up more hits and PIMs.


----------



## MFB (Nov 7, 2013)

I hope since since he just went on DTD watch 

Literally all 3/4s of my RWs are DTD, what the .... man?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Nov 7, 2013)

I know the feeling dude, I've already had 6 players on IR this season, plus Eriksson was DTD for like 3 weeks after the concussion.

And it's looking like Rinne won't be back until Christmas, and apparently Rick Nash's concussion is being described as a "long-term concern"... Hopefully it's not a worst-case scenario sort of thing. We've seen way too many great players' careers ended by this sort of injury.


----------



## Pav (Nov 11, 2013)

Dupuis will be fine. He rarely misses games at all, let alone more than one or two. Definitely stick with him.


----------



## MFB (Nov 11, 2013)

I've kept him so far, but I wish he was more consistent. I'd rather have ~2 points per game than something like an 6.7/.2/.2/.4 streak or something similar. Snagged MacArthur from Washington and finally dropped Bozak since he'll be out for a little hwile longer and put Burns in his IR slot.


----------



## MFB (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks like Stempniak will be returning to the Flames' line up tonight, starting on the third and I can only assume work his way back up to the first (or second, wherever he was before). If he comes back quick enough I'll probably pick him back up cause he was great before he got hurt.


----------



## MFB (Nov 18, 2013)

MFB said:


> Looks like Stempniak will be returning to the Flames' line up tonight, starting on the third and I can only assume work his way back up to the first (or second, wherever he was before). If he comes back quick enough I'll probably pick him back up cause he was great before he got hurt.



Ended up making some big chances recently:

Picked up Gionta and MacArthur
Dropped Gionta for Zucarello (NYR)
Dropped a LW for Kreider (NYR)
Dropped a D for Jake Muzzin (LA)

Think I had one more transaction but those are the big ones lately. Shaw has been working out well since he's pretty much 'one eh game, two good games' which I'm fine with. Hoping that MacArthur pans out since he hasn't done much lately.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2013)

After a combined 1.7 over three games (yup, you read that right), MacArthur pulled it together tonight netting a whopping 8.6 pts  Legwand is trailing close behind at 7.7, but with only 2:30 to go in the 3rd it looks like he won't top him. Steve Mason pulled out an impressive 16.2 even with having two goals against! :wow:

Off to a good start, let's hope they keep this up


----------



## MFB (Nov 22, 2013)

Brent Burns is back


----------



## MFB (Nov 26, 2013)

What do you guys think, drop Edler (Van D) to pick up Morris (Phoenix D)? Morris averages more based on goals/assists/defensive points, but lacks in hits/SOG/blocks as well as penalties - all of which help out in the overall. I've had Edler since the season started and whenever I think I should drop him he has this little breakout and ends up having 5+ point nights but then goes back to hovering around 2.5, with some dipping down to the under a point range.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 13, 2013)

Killing it in my pools as of today! In my Yahoo pool, I'm 2/8 as I have been for what seems like forever, but I've closed the gap on 1st to only 11 pts after he was 70 pts ahead of the pack when I moved into 2nd. In my other pool, I'm 7/193 and have had the best team in the league over the past month!


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2013)

Somehow I'm currently in first place with a 9-1 record  I got to kick my brother's ass last week since he was bragging in the beginning and then being really douchey and picking up a new goalie every night for a while (had two solid starter goalies and a third rotating back-up). This week I'm barely pulling ahead of the other guy and I think tonight is where things will tip in his favor since I've only got Fleury and Grubauer playing while he's got Dubnyk and a couple forwards (namely Crosby)


----------



## Pav (Dec 13, 2013)

Hehe those people who constantly rotate their rosters to some extent kinda piss me off. It seems to take away from the strategy of drafting at the beginning of the season, only to have someone kick your ass by virtue of picking up any bottom-six forward going through a short hot streak.


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2013)

Pav said:


> Hehe those people who constantly rotate their rosters to some extent kinda piss me off. It seems to take away from the strategy of drafting at the beginning of the season, only to have someone kick your ass by virtue of picking up any bottom-six forward going through a short hot streak.



I can understand swapping a forward or something because he's hurt or not playing anywhere near his previous year (see: Claude Giroux earlier this year) but just swapping goalies because they aren't starting is horseshit and like you said; it undermines the drafting portion at the beginning of the season.

Still up by 17 points, so if I at least tie for tonight I'll be ecstatic since my line-up is full for tomorrow and then I have two less guys playing than him the night after but they're power players so I might pull it off


----------



## MFB (Dec 13, 2013)

Still up by 8.5 points


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 17, 2013)

#1 team in a 193-man pool! I'm a monster! 
Still #2 in the Yahoo pool, though.


----------



## MFB (Dec 17, 2013)

Went from 1st to 4th with my most recent loss, but I should be able to bounce back this next week to be 10-2 and then keep going until then. Put up an impressive 277pts but the other dude pulled out a 315 pt week which just killed me; not surprising since he does have Crosby on his team, as well as Mike Green and other powerhouse players.

I need Zetterberg back and pronto.


----------



## MFB (Dec 24, 2013)

What do you guys think: Dustin Penner and Blake Wheeler for James Neal? 

Penner plays on Anaheim's first line (and one of the top scoring lines period) and Wheeler also plays while Winnipeg's first line. On their own their averaging around 3.3-3.6/game, but together for one guy? The team who has him hasn't even made a single move or changed his line-up at all, not to mention last in the league so he probably won't care, but think it'd be worth trying for?


----------



## Sofos (Dec 24, 2013)

Kinda OT, but I've always wanted to try fantasy hockey but have no idea where or how to start, as noone i know does fantasy anything. I'm pretty sure it's too late to start this season, but next season, do you guys think you could help me get started? Maybe have an SS.org league or something


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 6, 2014)

Dude, I would love to have an SSO league next year, that would be badass!

As for my teams this year, I'm still #1 in a 193-man pool, and #2 (2 pts out of 1st) in my Yahoo pool, but still struggling with the injury bug. I've got 4 players in IR now, and have probably had 9-10 guys on IR this season, forcing me to use 11 of my 15 moves already.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2014)

....ing hell, I was gonna pick up Paul Stastny from Col this morning and ....ing ASSHAT #1 guy also had the same idea and snagged him right before I woke up  Found out he's also my brother's boss (my brother who happens to be the commissioner of the league) so shit's crazy.

I'm still sitting at #2 right now with a 12-2 record, and I think from my original draft I've only got like ...7 guys left, with 3 of those being goalies  (Fleury, Niemi, Mason)

Also - count me in for an SSO league


----------



## Pav (Jan 6, 2014)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Kinda OT, but I've always wanted to try fantasy hockey but have no idea where or how to start, as noone i know does fantasy anything. I'm pretty sure it's too late to start this season, but next season, do you guys think you could help me get started? Maybe have an SS.org league or something



I'd be totally down for an SSO league. It's too late for this year but we could easily get something rolling for next season. 

And fantasy sports are easy as hell. It just takes some time to get used to whatever site you're playing on and how/where they have all of their shit laid out. If we do an SSO league you'll be up and running on your own within a week.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2014)

^ This.

The biggest issue you'll run into with fantasy hockey is forgetting to set your lineup day-to-day or wanting to draft a good amount of players from one team because it's most likely your favorite team


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 10, 2014)

2 pools, 1 leader.
Powerful drafting. This could be worth 3 months rent


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, it's week one of playoffs for me, currently sitting at #2 out of twelve with a record of 17-4. Have a bye-week but still putting up good numbers for not having many players on these days. The real test will be next week since after that I guarantee I'm playing the #1 player and he's had a 17 game win streak so... yeah.

Final roster going in sits at :

Left Wingers - Nazem Kadri (TOR), Nick Foligno (CLS), Gustav Nyquist (DET), Taylor Hall (EDM), and on IR - Henrik Zetterberg (DET)

Right Wingers - Radim Vrbata (PHO), Brent Burns (SJ), Jason Pominville (MIN), Blake Wheeler (WPG), and Gustav Nyquist (DET [plays both LW/RW])

Centers - Tyler Bozak (TOR), Martin Hanzal (PHO), Olli Jokinen (WPG), along with Taylor Hall/Zetterberg who also play winger roles

Defense - Cam Fowler (ANA), Eric Gelinas (NJ), Roman Josi (NSH), Erik Johnson (COL), Brent Seabrook (CHI)

Goalies - Fleury (PIT), Niemi (SJ), Mason (PHI)


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 24, 2014)

First Tavares, now Kane. I was #1 in the 193-man pool for about 3 months, and I've dropped down to #3 since the Olympics. I'll be moving back up to #2 after tonight, but I could ultimately drop out of the top 4 (the only positions that get any pay-out) with two of my top 3 picks going down with injuries to finish out the season. Here's hoping for a strong finish regardless somehow!


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2014)

Final round of Playoffs, it's me vs. my brother/the league commissioner


----------



## MFB (Apr 6, 2014)

WE DID IT!


----------



## Sofos (Apr 7, 2014)

MFB said:


> WE DID IT!



.4 points... damn good job haha


----------



## MFB (Apr 7, 2014)

Sofos said:


> .4 points... damn good job haha




http://youtu.be/pkdmu2M7qFo


----------

